# what coyote snare do you use ?



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I've done lots of beaver and rat trapping but just got into coyote snaring . Used homemade 1/8" snares , but bought some Senneker kill snares , 1/16 " with springs . What type do you use and like/ dislike .


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I make my own snares--- locks and swivels C2C. Maybe just me, but I'd never use 1/16th cable on yotes.

awprint:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

catcapper said:


> I make my own snares--- locks and swivels C2C. Maybe just me, but I'd never use 1/16th cable on yotes.
> 
> awprint:


I know what you mean but this guy has quite a following here in Canada and has alot of success, over 300 coyotes a year himself . Upon his advice , I'll be using them mostly in open areas where there is little hope of entanglement and snare refusal is common .He also uses a long snarewith kill spring , lightning locks and breakaway device for deer , , with ext. some are 10-12 ft . , says it gives the critter room to really close down the snare and keeps him away from catch area so place can be reset . It may be a mistake , but I'm gonna try some , but not exclusively . Thanx for the advice , what size cable and length do you use ? I'm open to all suggestions .


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

I ordered up some Dakotaline dispatch snares (3/32 cable), but haven't used them yet (first year coming up). After all I have read these seem like they will do the job well. The biggest thing I was torn over was using either 7x7 cable or 1x19, but I don't think a 7x7 with a 50# spring will leave a lot of time for chew outs. Camlock, 285# b.a.d... I'm new but it looks good to me!

I have heard of people using 1/16 cable for yotes before but I believe it has to be 1x19. I've heard very good things about Senneker snares, but I personally wouldn't trust 1/16 on the big ones either.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Beta said:


> I ordered up some Dakotaline dispatch snares (3/32 cable), but haven't used them yet (first year coming up). After all I have read these seem like they will do the job well. The biggest thing I was torn over was using either 7x7 cable or 1x19, but I don't think a 7x7 with a 50# spring will leave a lot of time for chew outs. Camlock, 285# b.a.d... I'm new but it looks good to me!
> 
> I have heard of people using 1/16 cable for yotes before but I believe it has to be 1x19. I've heard very good things about Senneker snares, but I personally wouldn't trust 1/16 on the big ones either.


Guess I'll be the guinea pig on this one ..lol.. They claim the 1/16 , 1x19 cable is higher quality and the kill spring does a fast job of dispatch ,tell you come mid November . I've seen some of the big dogs Marty catches , he had 26 of them laying on the floor of his skinning shed when I dropped my last ones off for the next sale .


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Yeah, I can't say anything for sure yet either. I've only read all I can and picked something to try that I thought was all around good. Have to start somewhere and see what works! 26 sounds like a good number to me! I'm sure we'll both have some good stories come mid November!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Beta said:


> Yeah, I can't say anything for sure yet either. I've only read all I can and picked something to try that I thought was all around good. Have to start somewhere and see what works! 26 sounds like a good number to me! I'm sure we'll both have some good stories come mid November!


I see the dakota line snares on the net and they look good , may try some of them as well . I'd be happy to catch 26 in my snares , but most of mine come from calling . We have problems here with eagles and ravens destroying catches that aren't checked early every day .


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

I'll be happy to catch just one in my snares (or footholds)! Never tried calling them, but I'll probably give it a try someday.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

In PA we can only use 7x7 3/32 W/relaxing locks for Coyote and Fox. (No entanglement/kill springs. etc.) Guys report yote chew-outs if their in there for a long time. I have little experience with them, but they worked great for fox.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

C2C said:


> Guess I'll be the guinea pig on this one ..lol.. They claim the 1/16 , 1x19 cable is higher quality and the kill spring does a fast job of dispatch ,tell you come mid November . I've seen some of the big dogs Marty catches , he had 26 of them laying on the floor of his skinning shed when I dropped my last ones off for the next sale .





C2C said:


> Guess I'll be the guinea pig on this one ..lol.. They claim the 1/16 , 1x19 cable is higher quality and the kill spring does a fast job of dispatch ,tell you come mid November . I've seen some of the big dogs Marty catches , he had 26 of them laying on the floor of his skinning shed when I dropped my last ones off for the next sale .


 are you talking about "Marty Meierotto"?


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> are you talking about "Marty Meierotto"?


Mary Senneker of Hays Alberta .. He owns and runs " The Canadian Coyote Company " MARTY SENNEKER.COM


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok...my bad.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've watched this Youtube video probably a dozen times on how to make snakes. These guys do a great job on videos and differnet ways of trapping.

Trapping: Modifying and Building Snares - In The Loop -


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx for the link jon , good video .


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Good video. Concise and informative. Saw some of their other videos. Them boys know their stuff.


----------

